# Wednesday Overnight



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Always wanted to try drifting the spur for swords in our 24cc...Took advantage of the weather window and left 4pm Wednesday...was not fun leaving the pass or nearshore but once we made it out 10miles or so it flattened out to glass at the spur...set up to drift then the winds shifted once we set lines out and ended up going the opposite way...had an undersized sword boat side at 10:30 and then one more bite before first light....trolled around and picked up a dink mahi and saw a small white marlin that wasn’t interested...headed towards the elbow to deep drop and ran into some nice tiles and left them biting once we had enough for the crew...dirty green water all the way to the fads But still some fish around! Weather was perfect and it was an awesome first time swordfishing and connecting on one!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks like you had fun. Nice freezer stuffers.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

sweet..


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> Always wanted to try drifting the spur for swords in our 24cc...Took advantage of the weather window and left 4pm Wednesday...was not fun leaving the pass or nearshore but once we made it out 10miles or so it flattened out to glass at the spur...set up to drift then the winds shifted once we set lines out and ended up going the opposite way...had an undersized sword boat side at 10:30 and then one more bite before first light....trolled around and picked up a dink mahi and saw a small white marlin that wasn’t interested...headed towards the elbow to deep drop and ran into some nice tiles and left them biting once we had enough for the crew...dirty green water all the way to the fads But still some fish around! Weather was perfect and it was an awesome first time swordfishing and connecting on one!
> View attachment 1071605
> View attachment 1071606


Nicely done on the sword and tiles.


----------

